# 1Dx froze with black screen.



## hammy (Sep 23, 2012)

I was using the 1Dx today and suddenly it froze with a black screen. None of the button was functioning. i had to remove the battery and the camera reset. Does anyone have this problem?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2012)

There are several posts about happenings like this, and the workarounds. Do a search on 1DX from the forum top page.


----------



## devank (Sep 23, 2012)

Did it show any error code ?


----------



## hammy (Sep 24, 2012)

No error code. The LCD was all black. none of the buttons are working. the camera froze. have to remove the battery to reset. everything was back to normal after that . $7000 dollar camera doesn't give me that much confidence.


----------



## Shawn L (Sep 24, 2012)

I had the same thing happen with my first copy of the 1DX. I heard something that sounded like the shutter locking up, and then the camera was dead. None of the buttons worked, couldn't bring up the menu, etc.

Turning off and back on solved it for me.

After wrestling with what to do, I eventually returned that copy (I was lucky, it happened within the first 30 days); the replacement hasn't shown the issue. Though, to be fair, it has far less actuations than the other one did when it locked up (happened around 2,200 photos).

I didn't get an error code on the screen, and I looked through the error log on the camera, and it didn't seem to know that this had happened. Could just be a hard crash.

What BIOS version are you using? Mine happened with the BIOS that originally shipped.

Wish you lots of luck :/

Shawn L.


----------



## Shawn L (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's my original post on the subject:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8443.msg153755#msg153755

Others posted some nice debugging tips in there including using chkdisk (PC) to make sure there's no issue with the memory card.

Shawn L.


----------



## hammy (Sep 24, 2012)

i updated the new version OS.  . too late for me to return..


----------

